# The 101 Best Aquarium Plants



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I just recieved my complimentary copy of a new book called The 101 Best Aquarium Plants by Mary E. Sweeney. Its a very impressive book because it includes dozens of those "collector" plants that are known only on the internet in forums like this one.

But what really makes this book relevant here is the fact several people from our community contributed to this book. To my knowledge, this is the first time this has ever happened.

George Farmer, our own revered aquascaper, is the principal photographer for the book with dozens of photos, but photos were also contributed by Matt Wittenrich, MP & C Piednoir, Jeff Ucciardo, Ben Tan of Aquaspot world, Neil Hepworth, Jan Bastmeijer, Diana Walstad, Florida Aquatic Nursery, Aaron Norman, K. Tanaka, Tim Pfeffer, Neal Monks, and one photograph by yours truly. I also provided some of the plants that were photographed as did Ben Tan.

There are close up photos of each plant, as well as full length aquascapes by George and others. The quality of the photographs is amazing. There is also 33 species pictured to AVOID because they are not aquatic! Thats a first. It should be required reading for every Petco and Petsmart store in the country! 

The book is a bound, soft cover with pages almost as thick as cardboard and glossy, sort of pocket size. It is published by Microcosm, a partner of TFH publishing. Mary Sweeney has been in the hobby for a long time and a member of the New Jersey aquarium society. In 2001 she was the editor of TFH magazine, and gave me my first break as a writer, publishing two feature articles I wrote.

Congratulations to all who played a role in this. It is something for everyone to be proud of and a landmark book for featuring dozens of plants for the first time in print.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the complements Robert. I have about 35 photos in there. Lots of species, few fish, and 3 of my tanks, 29, 55 and 2.5 all in the back. Most of the images that span 2 pages or a full page are also mine. It is a really nice book, good info and great photos. Mary did an excellent job with it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

So are you guys going to start selling autographed copies in the For Sale forum?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

When does this come available to the public? I'd like to get my hands on one!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I was just looking amazon has them in-stock


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, Jeremy!


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I just ordered one from Amazon.com. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I am planning to sell the book as soon as I can get a hold of it. I thought that might be you Jeff! I don't know who Matt or Neil are, two of the other big photo contributors. Most of you guys don't use your last names online, so its hard to tell. I was honored to be included for my dopey little photo. 

Rhonda Wilson and Terry Barber also wrote a book for TFH. They are both long time AGA members. I might get that one as well to sell, but this book shows what can happen when the talent of this forum is pooled together.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I just ordered my copy, amazon is too easy just a few clicks and it done. At this rate I will never have any money.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

That's awesome, Robert. I'm new to this hobby and picked this book up in Barnes & Noble about 2 months ago. The main reason for me to pick it up was that it was just released and the topics and layout were very interesting. I absolutely loved it and am very glad to hear that the folks in this forum have had a major contribution to this book.

I'm trying the mineralized method of planting now based on Aaron's article and was surprised to find that he was in this forum also. 

Good Luck and Great Contributions to everyone here.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

found on Half.com one seller selling for $10. Is that correct? I am wondering how could they sell it so much cheaper than others if it is new book, so I have not place order with them yet.

I also glad to hear many contribution to the book from many posters in this forum.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have just finished reading this book. It is a wonder full guide that's size makes is easy to carry. I love the way it has plant's to avoid and displays different aqua scape styles. I would like to see a the difference between the el natural and high tech systems explained, over all a good book.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I received my copy last week from Amazon and have read it from cover to cover twice. It is an outstanding resource for both the beginner and intermediate aquatic gardener. It has already inspired me to acquire several new species of plants. I have a couple of minor issues with it though. It lists Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset' as an asset for any aquarium but neglects to mention that it is considered a noxious weed in the United States and is illegal to sell commercially. There is also at least one mistake in the common name index in the back of the book.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

All Houston Area Barnes and Noble are out of stock currently. :-(


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

There is a few glitches in it... a couple plants I noticed are mis named, and there are a few things stated in the book I would take issue with, but overall the book is very well done.

I am now officially a distributor for TFH books, and I will have this book and Rhonda Wilsons/Terry Barbers book, next week along with a few others.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Robert Hudson said:


> There is a few glitches in it... a couple plants I noticed are mis named, and there are a few things stated in the book I would take issue with, but overall the book is very well done.
> 
> I am now officially a distributor for TFH books, and I will have this book and Rhonda Wilsons/Terry Barbers book, next week along with a few others.


What is the book by Rhonda Wilson/Terry Barber that you're referring to?

Ravi


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Simple Guide to Planted Aquariums, 2005
by Terry Ann Barber and Rhonda Wilson

Rhonda is the planted tank columnist in TFH magazine and a member the Arizona aquatic gardeners association, and the AGA. She has always been a proponant of natural planted tanks. Her WEB site has been around for years. She is also into aquatic insects. Terry is a member of the Greater Seattle Aquarium Society and long time member of the AGA, (Aquatic gardeners assoc)


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you, Robert.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know what TFH is up to but I have yet to receive any news from them with respect to the book already being published.

Apparantly, the use of my pictures are in the book but I can't get to TFH, Mary (the author) or anyone else there.


Ben


----------

